# Ebid find



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

since Marty mentioned ebids I been checking them out and snagged these 2 cigar box cars in near mint condition. $6.00 total (thats including shipping)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Congrats - I never remember to check for those.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice find.. Those are sweet for 6 bucks.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Score! Very cool. 

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

That Ford is amazing. I see alot of the other cars but rarely do you see that one. Congrats!

Old Blue


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Love the Galaxie XL500, fantastic STEAL of a Deal :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You got that right with the XL!! How's the window posts??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

See, you got me looking. I just signed up for an eBid account. How does that work, anyway? If the price is in green, you have to bid on it, but if the price is in red, it's like a Buy it Now?

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You got that right with the XL!! How's the window posts??


hairline crack on passenger side, nothing missing or bent.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Oh sure, get the good ones and leave these:

http://us.ebid.net/perl/main.cgi?ty...yid=17&categoryonly=on&mo=search&type=keyword

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Can one assume Aurora pumped out tons more T-Birds than the others?... Seems to be quite a few of them out there as opposed to the other body styles.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

$12+ for shipping!
wow


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotking said:


> $12+ for shipping!
> wow


Well, it is coming from Australia.

Marty
Marysville


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can strip those with Windex.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

My brother and I had a few of these as kids.

We thought they were Hotwheels for poor kids because they were made of plastic.

We felt bad,and never played with them.Eventually we smashed them in my fathers big bench vise on the work bench and used them as part of the junk yard on our ho model railroad.

I never remember to plug my phone in,but I can still remember every car that we smashed in the vise or with a big rock 40 some years later.

These are really cool.There are a few in an antique mall I hit once a week.I may have to grab them.

Wont mash them up this time tho.

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> My brother and I had a few of these as kids.
> 
> We thought they were Hotwheels for poor kids because they were made of plastic.
> 
> ...


When I can bring myself to take one apart and convert it to Tjet duty, they make for interesting projects. I have cut the bumpers off the chassis and left enough of the chassis mounting hole area to just mount them to the screwposts, no gluing needed. Did a '67 Thunderbird and a Firebird that way. Changes the whole way it handles, especially on skinny tires...

--rick


----------

